# Which diffuser?



## Toad (5 Jan 2012)

Hello All,

I'm in the process of gathering together all the bits I need for my first venture into pressurised CO2. I'm almost there but need some help with diffuser types if you'd be so kind.

It's a 420L 5ft tank and I'm not sure which diffuser would give me the best saturation. I've looked at the cup shaped diffusers, the ladder style and the inline and have read good and bad points for each. Im concerned that the cup will not give good distribution along the full length of the tank, I'm also concerned that the inline will make too much of a 'mist' of bubbles and will also slow the flow down too much. Therefore, I'm leaning slightly towards the ladder style but there doesnt seem to be very much info around about them and it seems they are for DIY co2 setups...?

Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2012)

Hiya toad :0) 

I have a 450litre 5ft too and have worked my way through all sorts of diffusers lol. The ladder types are ok, but you don't always get full dissolution of co2' however the jbl Taifun is good if you want to go the ladder type route but will look really tall in your tank as the bigger the tank the more sections you have to put together. But, tucked in the rear corner with good flow past it it should be ok, and is meant for pressurised co2

Glass diffusers in big tanks aren't any good in my opinion as the bubbles rise to the surface before they dissolve due to flow being a bit harder to master in such a big tank.

Inlines don't really reduce flow much, I've used the boyu inline to great effect which doesn't give off that annoying mist, more very teeny bubbles which I found were really effective. 
I do have a second spare if you want it free. Its no longer used. 

I've had the up Inlines which does give the mist which I didn't like and found my fish hid away through most of the misting. Other people like them, it's just my personal opinion of them.
Then you've got your reactors which are Really effective but certain ones can reduce your flow somewhat. sera do the sera flora 1000 which is great, and then there's the aqua medic 1000 reactor which is also good but reduces flow as the flow has to travel down through it, this is what I'm finally on at the minute 

Which ever you choose, as long as you've got good flow round the whole tank the co2 will be distributed evenly. I've used the cheap ten pound 3000litre an hour koralia wannabees of eBay for ten pound and they are great. 

Ps.....get a journal started even if it's empty 

Hope that helps a bit 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad (6 Jan 2012)

Hi Alastair,

Thanks very much for your reply, that does help a lot   

I think perhaps the inline is the way to go then. I would very much like to have your spare one if you're sure that would be ok? I'll pay for postage and packing etc.

The tank isn't set up yet, it's still sitting empty in my lounge, waiting for me to sort out the mess of silicon the previous owner thought was a good idea, so I'm not sure what the flow will be like round the tank yet, I've got an Eheim 2080 and an Aqua One Aquis 1250 which I'm going to use, but if needed I'll add another powerhead as you suggested.

I will start a journal as soon as I can upload my photos from my camera! I've got some lovely photos of the disgusting state it was in when I got it!

Thanks very much for your help


----------



## SuperWen (6 Jan 2012)

I recommend this:


----------



## sussex_cichlids (6 Jan 2012)

Max Mix Reactor i like look of this anyone using one are they any good 

I'm currently using a rhinox 5000 diffusers but would like to get as much equipment out of the tank as possible 

Any idea on how much it cost were to buy from


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2012)

The max mix only accommodates 12/16mm hoses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperWen (6 Jan 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> The max mix only accommodates 12/16mm hoses
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


max mix has adaptor pipe, so 16/22 can fit in


----------



## skeletonw00t (10 Jan 2012)

Any good reactors for 16/22 hose? So they wont reduce flow as much !?


----------



## Alastair (11 Jan 2012)

Yes mate the sera flora 1000 reactor. City aquatics Cardiff do then much cheaper than anywhere else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (11 Jan 2012)

SuperWen said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But then if you use a stepdown adaptor you will reduce the flow won't you, because you are essentially causing a restriction ?


----------



## sussex_cichlids (11 Jan 2012)

I know the idea of using this type of kit is to remove equipment from the tank but could you not run the reactor from its own submersible pump hidden away behind some decor. That way it wouldnt restrict any flow from the filter


----------



## SuperWen (17 Jan 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> But then if you use a stepdown adaptor you will reduce the flow won't you, because you are essentially causing a restriction ?


It's not a problem to me since I'm using 2 EHEIM 2217 in 3ft tank


----------



## niru (17 Jan 2012)

I have had best results with inline Dupla Reaktor S. Guess its similar to aqua medic with plastic balls inside to split the bubbles giving higher effective mixing area. Total CO2 dissolution, outside the tank on the cannister output, absolutely no mist. With a proper adapter you can fix, the flow reduction can be minimised, particularly if you reduce the cannister filter medium and no kinks/bends in pipes etc. Try to reduce the cannister output pressure head as much as possible..

-niru


----------

